# Show us your shed/workshop pics ...



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

... As above. My shed needs a new roof. not sure if i should just buy a new shed or replace the roof in my current 6x 8ft.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Does it need new felt or new wood? 

New felt I've done myself and even getting a new roof made and fitted wldnt be difficult 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

kingswood said:


> Does it need new felt or new wood?
> 
> New felt I've done myself and even getting a new roof made and fitted wldnt be difficult
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


both really. theres a small lean to that has a rotten roof. water has got in and dry rot has crept to the roof of the main shed. the (main shed) felt is actually sound but obviously is going to need replacing if i re roof it. its an old shed with sides and rear half breeze block with concrete floor.. top half of side, back and front/door are timber and appear in good condition. what everb the outcome the lean to is to be demolished.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Where's all your shed/workshop pics ???


----------



## dionbee93 (Aug 11, 2008)

Not sure if it's just what you want but, there's a section up the forum for "show me your garages/collections"

A lot of stuff there showing garages and storage solutions - I got a lot of ideas from there!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=31

Dion.


----------

